# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Symbian OS >  شبیه ساز سیمبین

## mahdisj

................

----------


## Inprise

به لینکی ختم نشد چون نباید میشد .
  باید با توجه به دستگاه و بستری که میخواهی براش کد بنویسی ، SDK ابزارهای همراه مورد نظرت رو از توسعه گرش بگیری . مثلا" اگر میخوای برای Symbian روی نوکیا های سری 60 کد بنویسی ، باید مجموعه ابزارهای مربوطه رو از یه جائی مثل اینجا بگیری ، و برای سایر دستگاهها و سکوها همینطور . گوگل رو برای چنین مواقعی ساخته اند .

----------


## mohsengrisly

ای عزیز شما که سالی صبر کردین 
تا یکی  دو شب دیگر هم صبوری رو پیشه بفرمایید  (خودم قول میدم) .اخه یه راه حل خوب در نظر دارم  .ببخشید اما امشب گرفتارم وقت نمی کنم  پس تا بعد (منتظر باشید ضرر نمی کنید عزیز)
و البته خیلی خوشحالم که شما هم توی این زمینه فعالیت جدی دارین 
منم مدتیه سرم حسابی خلوت شده یه کارایی کردم توی این زمینه(اساسی)

----------


## mohsengrisly

http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...ad.php?t=43742

----------

